# Atheros AR9227, iwconfig: no wireless extensions

## KintaroBC

I have an Atheros AR9227 but iwconfig is saying there are no wireless extensions for it. wicd-curses doesn't have detect it either.

From lspci -v

```

01:08.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9227 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros Device 0301

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 17

        Memory at fcff0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

```

```

# dmesg | grep wlan

[    6.210962] systemd-udevd[980]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp1s8

```

```

# dmesg | grep ath

[    0.834262] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x809c

[    0.834277] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

[    0.834284] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

[    0.834288] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x52

[    0.834294] ath: Country alpha2 being used: CN

[    0.834298] ath: Regpair used: 0x52

```

```

# iwconfig wlp1s8

wlp1s8    no wireless extensions.

```

How do I get this to work?

----------

## SirRobin2318

It's working already. Just use iw to configure it.

emerge -a net-wireless/iw

iwconfig uses an old kernel interface that has been deprecated. If you really want to enable it you'll need the following in your kernel:

```
CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

```

----------

